# Solved: AVG email scan problems



## emdeekay (Feb 26, 2003)

I have free AVG virus software (8.0) and I'm using Thunderbird for my email. Suddenly, my emails have no content... it has the header and subject but no message. I got on the Thunderbird forum and they confused me more than I was when I started. At the end, after telling me to compact folders and something about AVG certification, they told me that the problem is caused by AVG. What should I do??? Dump AVG? Dump Thunderbird? Please help!


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Your account may be corrupt. Create new one.


----------



## emdeekay (Feb 26, 2003)

My account with whom? My ISP?


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Go to your ISP web site, and create new mail account.
Then, go back to Thunderbird, and set up that account under Tools>Account settings.


----------



## emdeekay (Feb 26, 2003)

aaarrrrrggghhhh I've had this addy for years! If that's what it takes, I'll do it. Do you recommend that I still use AVG and T-bird after I've done that? Thanks


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

No, no. Don't worry about your old addy. We can revive it, if new account will work.
If new one will work, that only means, that the old one was really corrupt.
All you'll need to do in that case is to back up your mail, delete old account, and recreate it.


----------



## emdeekay (Feb 26, 2003)

Guess what? I just used Outlook Express to open my email and it came through just fine. Does that negate the corrupt idea? (I turned off the email scanning in AVG.)


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

> Does that negate the corrupt idea?


Exactly opposite. We're talking about two different profiles, OE, and Thunderbird.


----------



## blkwlnt64 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi emdeejay, STOP ! The first thing that needs to done is UNINSTALL AVG8. Clean AVG from program lists. Now REINSTALL AVG8 BUT do a 'custom install and UNCHECK email scanning' . Why - it seems the MS-MVPs from the MS ngs always recommend this because it is known to create the type of problems you are having and email scaning provides almost zero additional protection.


----------



## emdeekay (Feb 26, 2003)

All Rightie then! Thanks. Will I turn email scanning back on after the download? ; or just go bare for email scanning? I understand that AVG 8 only scans email free for 30 days anyway (?).


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Personally, I don't use email scanner, but I don't think this is your problem, since OE works fine.


> I understand that AVG 8 only scans email free for 30 days anyway (?)


Never heard about it.


----------



## blkwlnt64 (Mar 28, 2005)

To emdeekay, keep it off permanently.


----------



## emdeekay (Feb 26, 2003)

Thank you both very much. blkwlnt64's solution seems to have fixed it. Everything seems fine now.


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Good news 
Another thing to remember about AVG 8 issues...


----------

